# Day Nursery?



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

This question is for my friend she has a little girl aged 2 and a half and she will need to put her in a day nursery does anyone know how much it will cost


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone????i need help lol


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi - Afraid I can't help you on the nursery cost question, but it might be the case that commercial nurseries aren't common in Spain. (Hopefully someone can chime in here who would know.)

In some regions, people rely on the family network for child care and it just "isn't done" to leave young children with paid strangers. That may be the case in Spain - or at least in some regions in Spain. I know we've encountered resistance in France from the German mothers to leave their children in the town-sponsored "haltes garderies." 

So let's ask the question a bit differently - what childcare facilities are there in Spain for a little girl of 2 1/2?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Senorita (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

There are child nurseries dotted around, I have seen them but I cant help with recommendations in your area


----------

